

Kraken.com - US Bitcoin Exchange Opens Beta - jespow
https://beta.kraken.com

======
jespow
In light of recent events, we just wanted you guys to know that we’re on the
motherfucker. Go back in there, chill out and wait for the cavalry which
should be coming directly: <https://beta.kraken.com>

Target launch for real trading is mid next week. Beta accounts are auto-funded
with funny money and will be wiped at launch. Actual deposits/withdrawals are
disabled. Address support issues to beta-support@<domain>

